# On-Line Language Training - CFG 037/11



## 211RadOp (16 Feb 2011)

I am going to give this a shot to see if it is helpful.




> CANFORGEN 037/11 CMP 018/11 151657Z FEB 11
> ALLIES WEB PROGRAM IN SELF-DIRECTED STUDY MODE AVAILABLE TO ALL CF MEMBERS EFFECTIVE 31 JAN 2011
> UNCLASSIFIED
> 
> ...


----------



## muffin (16 Feb 2011)

It's been noted that the instructions here are a little unclear - you have to register on a DWAN machine, but you can access the system from the internet.
The link for ALLIES WEB on the internet is: http://www.allies.forces.gc.ca/registration/index-eng.asp


----------



## Rheostatic (16 Feb 2011)

I've been using ALLIES Web for a while now. It's helped with learning the kind of workplace vocabulary and phrases that I won't learn at home. It's good if you can stick to it. I particularly like the audio functions that allow you to talk back and compare your pronunciation to the recordings. Also the "militarized" clip art and 20-year-old videos are amusing.


----------



## Supra (26 Apr 2011)

I registered for this too.
Something i was a little unclear on, do i get a language qualification on my docs? or is it just for practice?
Either way i'm sure it will fill the gaps on what i've forgotten.


----------



## Spooks (24 Jun 2011)

Speaking under NO authority whatsoiever, I'll say that if it's not automatically put on your docs then it'll bve treated as any sort language you may know already. The language school would probably need to test you to see your degree of fluency with said language before putting it on yoru docs.

This is my best guesstimate since this was the route that had to be taken to become acknowledged that I know the language of my childhood.


----------



## aesop081 (24 Jun 2011)

Spooks said:
			
		

> Speaking under NO authority whatsoiever, I'll say that if it's not automatically put on your docs then it'll bve treated as any sort language you may know already. The language school would probably need to test you to see your degree of fluency with said language before putting it on yoru docs.



Simply take the public service test like we've always done. If you picked up French on this new system and pass the test, your anguage profile will appear on your MPRR. There is no need to be tested by the language school  IOT get a language profile.


----------



## Spooks (24 Jun 2011)

I stand corrected.  :-[


----------



## tree hugger (17 Nov 2017)

Anyone have an updated DWAN link for this?  Link in post 1 doesn't work.


----------



## tree hugger (17 Nov 2017)

found it:

http://www.forces.gc.ca/en/training-elearning/second-language-allies.page?


----------

